# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Trillen, koorts, pijn: de griep is er weer ! - Algemeen Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://nt3.ggpht.com/news?imgefp=w97d0IsIS9UJ&imgurl=www.nos.nl/nosjournaal/images/griep_ANP-4787034_tcm44-359591.jpg width=80 height=60 alt="" border=1>
NOS.nl
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Trillen, koorts, pijn: de griep is er weer !*
*Algemeen Dagblad - 1 uur geleden*
ROTTERDAM - Achter de geraniums zitten met de deur op slot, is wellicht de enige manier om geen griep op te lopen nu Nederland is getroffen door een epidemie. In bed liggen onder de dekens is nog steeds de beste remedie tegen de griep. *...*
In oosten meer mensen met griep dan elders Gelderlander
Griep slaat toe bij Apeldoornse scholen Stentor
Reformatorisch Dagblad - Dokterdokter.nl - NU.nl - Ziekenhuis.nl
*alle 28 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------

